# Wine Log



## Tom (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is a Wine Log I use 

View attachment winemakerslog.xls


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 27, 2010)

nice organization of info tom!
we use excel worksheet alot at work, so am very familiar with this set-up.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2010)

U R welcome.


----------



## Sen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice organization I like it . Carry on....


----------



## sbinimd (Oct 5, 2010)

sorry to bother... I just signed up. I was hoping to download this spreadsheet... do I need to be a paid subscriber (is it possibly a Mac quirk?) thanks...


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2010)

No it must be the MAC. There is no fee to be here.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 12, 2010)

Tom would you mind if I made it into a printable web page?
Something that could be saved to your desktop, then you would open it in a web browser fill it out then you could either print or save it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2010)

if ior yourself only go for it. I dont want it out on the WWW


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have seen the sheet and you maintain it very properly. You can even maintain it properly. I will definitely maintain the sheet like this for future purpose.


----------



## tjbryner (Nov 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> if ior yourself only go for it. I dont want it out on the WWW



Nope just for me.
If you wanted me to I'd e-mail it to you so you could see what I mean.

TJ


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

OK PM me ..


----------



## SteveL (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> No it must be the MAC. There is no fee to be here.



Hey! I'm on a Mac and it works fine!

Thanks for the spreadsheet, I like that a lot!


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 17, 2011)

Its in Excel, if you don't have it, it will not open.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 12, 2011)

countrygirl said:


> nice organization of info tom!
> we use excel worksheet alot at work, so am very familiar with this set-up.
> thanks for sharing



I'm using the Excel Spreadsheet for my records, as well, countrygirl. As soon as I can compile all of the formulas for wine measuring, I'll try to incorporate those into the sheet to auto calculate.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 19, 2012)

For those without excel, you can download openoffice.org software for free that emulates excel.

http://www.openoffice.org/download/


----------

